# Selling Painted Warhammer and 40k on ebay



## frenchi861 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I decide to sell my Rats Ogres and their packmaster on ebay because I don't plane on using them. It was a lot of fun to paint them and I like the painting job but I would like to buy more stuff. Here is a picture of what I am selling and the link to the ebay page: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171120845169


----------

